

Ask HN: Where to find expired domains? (startup domain search) - transburgh

I am looking for domains for a new startup and wanted to see if I could find any potential expired gems.<p>I tired GoDaddy's auction list and it was rather weak.<p>Do you know of any sites that aid in that type of search? (or any other good domain sites) Thank for the help!
======
jacquesm
Why limit yourself to expired ones ?

I've bought some excellent domains off ebay, another option is monikers domain
auction.

Another thing you could do is to simply approach the owners of a bunch of
domains that are parked and that you'd like and ask them if they'll sell it
with a reasonably low bid (say 60% of what you are willing to pay), then see
if you get traction.

Last option, and probably the best, is to come up with a good name that is
still free, it is definitely possible.

You just have to be a bit tenacious and creative :)

------
timf
If it must be expired domains, try none other than
<http://www.expireddomains.com>

